
Show HN: Fundraise by Carpooling - mbuchanan
http://www.fundrider.us
======
mbuchanan
I am looking for a Business Cofounder! There are currently some issues with
signup. Really looking for feedback on the concept.

Fundrider is a fundraising app(and fellowship app with members of a
community[church, charity, school]). It not marketed as a carpooling app. Non-
profits would use it to put together an event(Ride for Life) and/or have
recurring donations by continuing fundrider.

Here's the math. 20mpg car uses 1 gal to get to work, thats $4. times 10
commutes a week thats $40. Times 50 weeks thats $2000 in gas that a fundrider
can donate to a great cause. If their company does matching, they can give
$4000 in a year to Dog Rescue without it costing then anything. It's green,
it's changes the carpool game, and gives money to charity not oil companies..

